# Mozart Sinfonia Concertante Eb maj for violin AND CELLO



## rupertlowe (10 mo ago)

I wonder whether anyone can help me?

I'd like to play this piece with my daughter, who is a cello student, playing the solo viola part on the cello.

What I need is the sheet music for the viola part, 'transposed' to bass clef - so that a cellist can read and play it.

I have seen Yo-Yo Mah playing this with Isaac Stern many years ago in this arrangement (on YouTube).

If anyone has any ideas about how to find the music, or how to 'transpose' it relatively easily, I would be really grateful.

Thank you!


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Try Presto Music. They're often referenced here for ordering CDs and I can vouch for them in that context myself, but I'm told they're excellent for sheet music too.


----------



## rupertlowe (10 mo ago)

Thanks very much


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

You're both welcome.


----------

